

Open Source Bridge hacker lounge - lyime
http://opensourcebridge.org/2009/03/open-source-conference-prerequisite-1-space-for-hacking/

======
chrisking
This is definitely needed in Portland. I know so many people that would use
it, including us (Mugasha Crew).

------
thesethings
I want to encourage everybody on HN to submit a talk to this conference, or
register (but c'mon, submit a talk!). I know some of the people organizing it,
and they're doing some really cool things.

~~~
turoczy
As one of the folks helping organize the event, I'd like to say thanks for the
kind words. And I agree with you 100% on Hacker News folks submitting talks.
;)

